
Invoking Orlando, Senate Republicans set up vote to expand FBI spying - dforrestwilson
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-fbi-emails-idUSKCN0Z7056?feedType=RSS&feedName=politicsNews&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
Esau
So they will protect gun rights but not privacy rights? Jerks.

